# Could i drop a small v6 in my....



## Hadaquestion (Sep 24, 2005)

Would it be possible for me to replace my 1988 Nissan Pulsar NX's little 4 cylinder for a small block v6?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

well with a lot of time and some money anything can work. but I think there is a more sane way to get power form you nx. please check here
http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=22
http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=21
and I know it's a classic but it's closer to the 80's


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

You would have to find a FWD V-6 to put in there, possibly a VG30E from the Maxima. That would be your best bet, since Nissan uses most of the same parts for some of their engines. Of course, you would have to get a new transmission, new cv axles (most likely tranny will sit in a different place), and some other things like engine mounts and shift linkage. The swap would end up costing you a large sum of money, well over $2000... which is what you can get an SR20 FWD engine and tranny for, as well as a ECU and wiring harness.


----------

